# living with ibs in a world that doesnt understand



## Hettie (Jul 20, 2011)

well where do i start i guess the first thing is i should say hello. writing or even joining a website seem all very strange to me as i have never done it before but ive gained a bit of confidence and i need a bit of support and someplace to rantim really not sure where to start - though this would be easy but its just not.i guess ill try start with the easier bit - diet. after a really bad attack of ibs in which i was took to hospital by my dad and they were convinced i suddenly had become 9 months pregnant in the space of a couple of hours i decided drastic measures had to be taken. i had already tried the exclusion diet taking certain foods out and reintroducing them at differnt times but since i ended up in hospital this obviously didnt work so i took drastic measures and cut all food out. for a week i only ate boiled chicken and drank water. i then added in carrots and boiled potatoes. this actually worked - since then i added in more and more food and eventually worked out that onion was a major problem though i already kinda knew this but the other really big problem is oil. never before had i read anywhere about oil being a trigger for ibs symptoms. i find it really hard everyday to cut out the food i cant eat specially when i live with my family and they just dont understand that i cant eat pasta, sauces, mayo, potatoe waffles and simple things like that. even things like margarine. as a kid i was never a fussy eater and now i deffinatly am - i feel very ashamed of this and find it hard to explain it to people and normal just say it will be ok and then end up making myself really poorly. i also am a little weird and i have problems withe my hormone and take certain tablets - im also told i need to keep my sugar levels up and struggle to find things on the go to eat that dont include oil - for instant not like cake and chocolate (bring back sugar cubes is what i say!)so what symptoms of ibs do i have? well stumach cramps, swelling, and i flip constantly between diarerah and constipation. i also find when i have a bad attach of it and im having diareah it makes me feel really sick untill its passed through my system - i find it very hard to work when im in this state. does anyone else get this "im going to throw up sensation"?????????????when i have an attack of diarreah it normally take a least a week to settle it down. i find having ibs incredably embarrasing and have certain anxieties about toilets and noises in toilets. if i could have one thing in the work it would be to make all toilets soundproof. my friends no i have ibs but i dont think they really understand what its like or how it effects me. i have a boyfriend and i went and stayed with him for a week as he lives in scotland. he made pasta one night with a stir in sauce - luckily i had been on a up dose of fybogel and mebeverine but i still pain and the lovely after effect the next. i feel awful cause i dont no how to tell him i cant eat that stuff - hes a student and i dont want to be the awkward eater or the awkward girlfriend. id love to be taken out to dinner or just go to lunch with friend without worrying weather there will be anything on the menue for me to eat or will i have to sufferi guess ibs has been destroying my life - i missed out on lots of school, college and struggled through uni. it taken away my confidence. i love food always have done and always will do and i miss certain food alot. it nice to look on here and realise im not alone although i often wish that there wasnt anyone here too because i dont want to think that someone else has to suffer in the same way i have to. this is the first time ive managed to be open about my ibs and the problems i have with it. i fond it really embarrasing and im glad there is a computer between me and my thought and yours too. ok i dont think i can say anymore tonight this has been really hard i better press the post button now before i change my mind and delete all this never to be hear again


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Welcome! You might want to print out our brochure for your loved ones to read. It was written by an IBS'er _expressly for_ the loved ones of IBS'ers.Here just print it out:http://www.ibsgroup.org/aboutibsLet them have a read.


> "im going to throw up sensation"?????????????


Sure others have nausea as well. Many find Ginger capsules really quell that feeling.


> my friends no i have ibs but i dont think they really understand what its like or how it effects me.


Tell them.


> i feel very ashamed of this and find it hard to explain it to people and normal just say it will be ok and then end up making myself really poorly.


Wow.. Hon... you have NOTHING to be ashamed of. You have an illness! You simply tell them that many foods don't agree with you. You like them.. but they don't like you. ETC>>> You must get over this shame bit. It isn't healthy and may indeed lead to worsening symptoms!Stress is a trigger for many. Come one now... you are not a kid... nor is your BF or friends.... just talk to him like an adult and a friend! Think about it... would you want him (or your friends) suffering in silence??! I bet not. And I also bet he (they)sure wouldn't want you suffering in silence! Good relationships are built on good communication. So get started in that dept!Keep us posted!


----------



## Hettie (Jul 20, 2011)

BQ said:


> Welcome! You might want to print out our brochure for your loved ones to read. It was written by an IBS'er _expressly for_ the loved ones of IBS'ers.Here just print it out:http://www.ibsgroup.org/aboutibsLet them have a read.Sure others have nausea as well. Many find Ginger capsules really quell that feeling.Tell them.Wow.. Hon... you have NOTHING to be ashamed of. You have an illness! You simply tell them that many foods don't agree with you. You like them.. but they don't like you. ETC>>> You must get over this shame bit. It isn't healthy and may indeed lead to worsening symptoms!Stress is a trigger for many. Come one now... you are not a kid... nor is your BF or friends.... just talk to him like an adult and a friend! Think about it... would you want him (or your friends) suffering in silence??! I bet not. And I also bet he (they)sure wouldn't want you suffering in silence! Good relationships are built on good communication. So get started in that dept!Keep us posted!


----------



## Hettie (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you for your reply - had a read of that brochure - somethings was really helpful on it - not sure my family would read it - they tend not to noitice me. i beginning to grow my strength and say no to eating things i no i cant have. weather its been made by mistake or on purpose. i used to try mints and they helped with the nausea and like ginger - im not very good at swallowing tablets but maybe i could try ginger crystle things - the sugar on them would do me good anyway as i need a high sugar diet. hadnt thought of ginger to help with nausea before so thank ill try.well my boyfriend and friends know i have ibs i guess just when im away with them i just find it a little embarassing. they probably arent that bothered its more me thats bothered. i think the more i have it the better i get with dealing with itreally suffering with it today. jolly well hurts tonight. im going away next week and really want my stumach to be settled for it. going to go on the fybogel things for the week and ive stocked up on the activia yoghurts - i find these help does anyone else?


----------

